# TUGGER meet up! Jan 18! Orlando



## ronandjoan (Oct 21, 2022)

Hello everyone! Once again we are planning to host the annual  TUG get-together at the Golden Corral in Orlando this year on Wednesday  January 18th.

hope you can come!

We will be meeting at the Golden Corral On Vineland for early dinner:
8707 Vineland Avenue
Orlando, FL 32821
At 3 pm.. 
 we can stay as late as we wish!!!
looking forward to it! 

We'll be in St Augustine all of January if any of you would like to visit there too.

Ron and Joan


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Oct 22, 2022)

We’ll be there the following week! Sorry we’ll miss it - again!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 22, 2022)

We have our Orlando airline tickets for Jan. 14-28, but we have not net nailed down timeshare accommodations or reserved a rental car.

Nevertheless, we plan on being there Jan. 18 for another TUG Golden Corral reunion even if we have to stay at Motel 6 & take Uber. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## silentg (Oct 22, 2022)

We will be there!


----------



## moonstone (Oct 22, 2022)

One of these years we will make it!  Starting this year, we will be at our condo in St. Augustine for all of November and the first 8 days of December then we will return to St. Augustine at the beginning of March and stay until the end of April. Until I can convince DH that St. Augustine is not too cold in January & February, we will continue to spend those 2 months in Belize. 


~Diane


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 22, 2022)

moonstone said:


> One of these years we will make it!  Starting this year, we will be at our condo in St. Augustine for all of November and the first 8 days of December then we will return to St. Augustine at the beginning of March and stay until the end of April. Until I can convince DH that St. Augustine is not too cold in January & February, we will continue to spend those 2 months in Belize.
> 
> 
> ~Diane


We well Know how cold St Augustine is in January . We own 5 fixed weeks there in January ( weeks 52-4) and when we first bought in 2003, it was normally in the 70’s!! But for the last many years , low 60’s are the norm Or even 50’s!! 
  Sorry that we’ll miss you…we’ll be there right between your dates there.


----------



## moonstone (Oct 22, 2022)

ronandjoan said:


> We well Know how cold St Augustine is in January . We own 5 fixed weeks there in January ( weeks 52-4) and when we first bought in 2003, it was normally in the 70’s!! But for the last many years , low 60’s are the norm Or even 50’s!!
> Sorry that we’ll miss you…we’ll be there right between your dates there.



Joan, those temps don't bother me since we are Canadian and that is much warmer than it would be at home. DH likes t-shirt, shorts and sandals weather all day every day.  As long as it doesnt snow, I'd be happy!  We can't wait to get back to The Beach Club! 

~Diane


----------



## Dbostron (Oct 22, 2022)

We expect to join you!
Looking forward to the company.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 22, 2022)

silentg said:


> We will be there!


Great!!


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 22, 2022)

Dbostron said:


> We expect to join you!
> Looking forward to the company.


Yes!!!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 23, 2022)

To all Tuggers, please enjoy this breakfast and the fellowship gathering.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 23, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> To all Tuggers, please enjoy this breakfast and the fellowship gathering.


Hi Pedro, so sorry you can’t make it… and it’s dinner ( supper) we’re scheduled for. Maybe another year!


----------



## mcsteve (Oct 24, 2022)

I’ve pushed my 2023 FL trip out to Feb. Sorry I’ll miss it this year.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 24, 2022)

We”ll be in Orlando the 2nd and 4th weeks in February, and I’m kind of thinking of another chance to meet tugether.


----------



## duffy70628307 (Oct 25, 2022)

ronandjoan said:


> Hello everyone! Once again we are planning to host the annual  TUG get-together at the Golden Corral in Orlando this year on Wednesday  January 18th.
> 
> hope you can come!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you will be in Orlando in Jan. We winter at Winter Haven so this will be an opportunity for us to get some help re selling our timeshare. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 2, 2022)

Nice _FaceBook_ promotions today for this event. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 2, 2022)

duffy70628307 said:


> Glad to hear you will be in Orlando in Jan. We winter at Winter Haven so this will be an opportunity for us to get some help re selling our timeshare. Thanks for letting us know.


We’ll look forward to meeting you


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 3, 2022)

ronandjoan said:


> Hi Pedro, so sorry you can’t make it… and it’s dinner ( supper) we’re scheduled for. Maybe another year!


This event is on my bucket list of things to do. Now I need to convince the Commander in Chief. LOL

I need to find a nice cruise around this event either before or after the cruise.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Nov 4, 2022)

I love that you do this. I don't think Florida is in the cards for me this January, but if anything changes, I'll be looking you up.  One of these years!


----------



## 55plus (Nov 14, 2022)

We will be at Bonnet Creek for the month of January so count on us to be there.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 14, 2022)

W


55plus said:


> We will be at Bonnet Creek for the month of January so count on us to be there.


Wonderful


----------



## got4boys (Nov 23, 2022)

We will be there!


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 25, 2022)

ronandjoan said:


> Hi Pedro, so sorry you can’t make it… and it’s dinner ( supper) we’re scheduled for. Maybe another year!


To  all Tuggers in that area, please come out and  support this dinner buffet.
I feel you will enjoy this event and  the fellowship .


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 15, 2022)

Nice to have a good group coming and perhaps some more?

Let me also tell everyone that The King’s  Brass group will be performing Jan 17 in Kissimmee. They are excellent, we go whenever we can. Free concert too ( donation only, if you want.).

They’ll be at
Good Samaritan Community Church
1441 Hoeger Circle
Kissimmee, FL 34746
7 pm.
Www.Kingsbrass.org

We have 7 brass players in our immediate family so we love hearing brass ensembles


----------



## Dori (Dec 16, 2022)

We are back home in Toronto for the holidays. Have a wonderful time today!

Dori


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 27, 2022)

ronandjoan said:


> Nice to have a good group coming and perhaps some more?
> 
> Let me also tell everyone that The King’s  Brass group will be performing Jan 17 in Kissimmee. They are excellent, we go whenever we can. Free concert too ( donation only, if you want.).
> 
> ...


We're looking forward to going to the concert! Our son plays the tuba in the Parma (Ohio) Symphony. Our DIL is a music teacher. She plays the French horn, the piano, the banjo and a number of other instruments. Our granddaughter started playing the trombone this year in her school's 5th grade band.


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 27, 2022)

Jan M. said:


> We're looking forward to going to the concert! Our son plays the tuba in the Parma (Ohio) Symphony. Our DIL is a music teacher. She plays the French horn, the piano, the banjo and a number of other instruments. Our granddaughter started playing the trombone this year in her school's 5th grade band.


Wonderful!  Our grandson auditioned for the tuba place in Kings Brass this year and was the runner-up.  So maybe another year.  We have a Dungey brass quartet and quintet sone of whom are professionals too, so much fun!!!

Alan Cole, AwayWeGi is a great French horn player and will be attending too!!


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Dec 28, 2022)

I will be in South Carolina, unable to attend.

But, can you folks send me a Happy Birthday wish THAT day  ??     haha

Pat


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 28, 2022)

ronandjoan said:


> Wonderful!  Our grandson auditioned for the tuba place in Kings Brass this year and was the runner-up.  So maybe another year.  We have a Dungey brass quartet and quintet sone of whom are professionals too, so much fun!!!
> 
> Alan Cole, AwayWeGi is a great French horn player and will be attending too!!


The Dungey family is musical for sure, with a number of accomplished players in the clan, including a granddaughter who was an experienced trumpet soloist as a tiny tot & now is an accomplished player as a young adult.  

As for me, at age 80 I still play.  I may be over the hill, but at least I'm not yet all the way to the bottom of the downslope.  The peak of my accomplishment was when I was in my early 40s & taking lessons from Dan Carter, who played 4th horn in the National Symphony Orchestra at the time.  Near the end of a lesson, Dan turned to me & held the tips of his thumb & forefinger about an inch apart & said, "Alan, you're about _that _far away from being a good horn player."l  I took it as a major serious compliment & was virtually walking on air all the rest of the day.

Playing horn is featured in a 2006 TUG-BBS game I participated in -- _Two Truths & A Lie._

Click here for my 2 + 1.  

For my confession about what's true & what's false, click here.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 28, 2022)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> I will be in South Carolina, unable to attend.
> 
> But, can you folks send me a Happy Birthday wish THAT day  ??     haha
> 
> Pat


Of course we will!!!!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 7, 2023)

TUG Meet-Up Reminder  -- 

Place -- Golden Corral, 8707 Vineland Avenue, Orlando FL 32821
Date -- January 18, 2023
Time -- starting 3PM & staying till they throw us out.

_The Chief Of Staff_ will be bringing re-usable name tags, to help everyone keep track of who's who. 

Plus, every time you come back from the serving area with seconds or dessert, etc., go to a different table from where you sat before.  That way, everybody gets face-to-face time with more different TUG folks than by staying anchored to the same place. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 8, 2023)

We are here in Orlando.  You picked a day when our favorite restaurant has two-for-one on our favorite meal, it's BOGO pulled pork at Smokey Bones.  It's every Wednesday.  Darn!  But we will forgo our usual Wednesday meal and attend.  

Better to have name tags with our TUG names because I don't know many people by their first names.


----------



## silentg (Jan 8, 2023)

Perkins does BOGO on Wednesdays too!


----------



## CPNY (Jan 8, 2023)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We are here in Orlando.  You picked a day when our favorite restaurant has two-for-one on our favorite meal, it's BOGO pulled pork at Smokey Bones.  It's every Wednesday.  Darn!  But we will forgo our usual Wednesday meal and attend.
> 
> Better to have name tags with our TUG names because I don't know many people by their first names.


Smokey bones is great! I wish I was in Orlando next weekend.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Monday at 6:46 PM)

CPNY said:


> Smokey bones is great! I wish I was in Orlando next weekend.


I would love to meet you.  

Looking forward to next Wednesday.  Rick says I will be dragging him to this meetup.  Not really, he had a good time before and will again.


----------



## CPNY (Monday at 8:52 PM)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would love to meet you.
> 
> Looking forward to next Wednesday.  Rick says I will be dragging him to this meetup.  Not really, he had a good time before and will again.


Same! One of these days we will in Orlando!


----------

